# Light Headed on Jack3d



## ceazur (Apr 13, 2010)

is this common or what? It didn't used to do this before. Its probably about 4 months old ,but I dont think that matter.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 16, 2010)

one of you fkers no the answer and are holding out on your boy here. I hope im not having a allergic reaction caused by expiration and am about to over heat and die or something. Everyone in this sum biach i bet has taken or takes this God given miracle substance. I just need to know whether or not something is wrong since im gettin light headed like shett


----------



## nni (Apr 16, 2010)

there are so many factors, is it consistent, or just once?


----------



## Marat (Apr 16, 2010)

nni said:


> there are so many factors



Yea, that's it. 

Try not using it for awhile and go from there.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 17, 2010)

m11 said:


> Yea, that's it.
> 
> Try not using it for awhile and go from there.



NEVAr!! Must take it. I mean as long as im not dying its cool  took you a while m11. Had me worried that you were slackin!


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 17, 2010)

Some products just don't sit well w/ certain people - if it is consistent can you drop the dosing a little & find the "sweet spot"? IMO no reason to push things just to be "hardcore" or go w/ the dosing on the package.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 17, 2010)

well actually It never caused this before. It only started when i recently started taking it again


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2010)

ceazur said:


> well actually It never caused this before. It only started when i recently started taking it again



You body's chemistry is subject to change without notice....besides, dizziness is a common side effect listed on the label of most jack-me-ups.

What's your narrow ass taking that junk for anyway?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah Gakkic Hardcore used to make me feel like I was freakin hallucinating when I was pumpin threw that shit out


----------



## ceazur (Apr 17, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> You body's chemistry is subject to change without notice....besides, dizziness is a common side effect listed on the label of most jack-me-ups.
> 
> What's your narrow ass taking that junk for anyway?



THe more bs I put into my body while dieting and lifting builds this big idea in my head that its helping me like 75%. SO leave mE bEE. If you told me to inject horse piss for super muscle gains without failing a drug test while keeping a straight face I would ramsack the nearest pasture


----------



## Hubauer (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey man
Are you drinking any other any other caffeine during the day? If so, I would cut it back so you could still drink the Jacked stuff before you workout. 
Do you eat anything before you lift? When I am taking supplements with caffeine, my metabolism is running at about 100mph; so I get lightheaded in the gym if I don't eat something right before I go.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> the light-headedness is just a bi-product of becoming totally Jacked! As your muscles double in size and your fat reserves incinerate, the body goes haywire. I would just double all your doses and take it from there.


----------



## PirateX (Apr 29, 2010)

I thought I was having a stroke. I drank a cup of coffee 2 hours before and took 3 scoops. I guess I overdosed on caffine, no problems since.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 29, 2010)

PirateX said:


> I thought I was having a stroke. I drank a cup of coffee 2 hours before and took 3 scoops. I guess I overdosed on caffine, no problems since.



LoL  + Jack3d =  or


----------



## Nightowl (May 4, 2010)

I called the lab "USPlabs" and had a nice chat with a very bright and intelligent person that could tell you more of what you may or may not know about Jack 3 D.  After a conversation for well over a 1/2 hour, I found that using Jack wouldn't be yet advised, but have started with other products of theirs.

I am sorry, but I don't have the number;  I am sure if you google or even look on your bottle, you might find a phone number.

Good Luck


----------



## nni (May 4, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> I called the lab "USPlabs" and had a nice chat with a very bright and intelligent person that could tell you more of what you may or may not know about Jack 3 D.  After a conversation for well over a 1/2 hour, I found that using Jack wouldn't be yet advised, but have started with other products of theirs.
> 
> I am sorry, but I don't have the number;  I am sure if you google or even look on your bottle, you might find a phone number.
> 
> Good Luck



hahahahahaha! its a stim, not for kids, but nothing special. i have no idea what else they sold you, but i dont think they have any other pre workout products. you were better off just staying away from them.


----------



## Nightowl (May 5, 2010)

nni said:


> hahahahahaha! its a stim, not for kids, but nothing special. i have no idea what else they sold you, but i dont think they have any other pre workout products. you were better off just staying away from them.


 
Please elaborate, more of why to stay away from this company or their products.  It seems you have some information, that is especially with the issues of "Anabolic" so if you have the time I would love to  hear more on the issues, by you.


----------



## nni (May 5, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Please elaborate, more of why to stay away from this company or their products.  It seems you have some information, that is especially with the issues of "Anabolic" so if you have the time I would love to  hear more on the issues, by you.



to put it simply, i just question the worth of most of their line. not a fan.


----------

